# 89 635csi



## la6series (May 13, 2004)

I am looking at buying an 89 635csi that is in near mint condition (except for front spoiler) It has 140000 miles with no history of major mechanical difficulties. So my question: am I buying trouble? what kind of mileage is upper limit? what other issues should I check for?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm about to buy a M6, so I was in a similar situation.

This is THE place to start:

http://www.normgrills.net/bcg/

Spend an hour or two looking through everything in there. It'll give you a really good idea on what to look for. There are a few key things to consider:

If you need to choose between a car with great mechanicals and OK cosmetics and vice versa, buy the one with a few mechanical problems. Seems dumb, but almost all the mechanicals are shared with the 5 series, so those parts are much cheaper and easier to find than cosmetic and trim stuff that is 6er-only.

With that many miles, if you're looking at an automatic, the tranny is on its last legs, regardless of whether its had prior problems or not. I just spoke to a mechanic who happened to be working on a 635CSi from a long-time customer, and at 320k, it finally needs its engine and (manual) tranny worked on.

Though the engine is dead reliable, 80s Bosch engine electronics/ignition/vacuum stuff is notoriously finicky, so if it has any drivability issues (stumbling, bad idle, loss of power, etc.) it may take a LOT of time to track down and resolve, though BMWs seem to be better than VWs in this respect.

The original 6er is one of the best-looking BMWs ever made, and IMO, the new one makes the original look that much better.

Good luck!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> I'm about to buy a M6, so I was in a similar situation.


 :yikes:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> :yikes:


Doh! I let the cat out of the bag...


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The "old' 6 is a beautiful car. Good luk in your quest!



Way nicer than that new Solaris they are passing off as a BMW.


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

Also look at BigCoupe.com and the Roadfly 6-Series Message Boards.


----------

